# Loon: Boyne's Forgotten Resort???



## thetrailboss (Oct 18, 2010)

I was talking with snowmonster this weekend about how it seems that we have many, many threads about two of Boyne's jewels on the east coast: Sugarloaf and Sunday River. Whenever folks talk about The New England Pass, it seems to be in reference to their skiing at Sugarloaf and Sunday River, but not much about Loon. 

It seems odd that a resort that has opened a new area and lift (well, a long awaited expansion that was completed), added 428 new tower guns for this season, and a new Beast Groomer has received very little fanfare. Maybe the folks in this room don't ski at Loon, but I find it interesting that there aren't more New England Passholders in here who make the trek to Loon just to say that they did. 

What has happened to Loon? Why are folks not giving it any love? It is known for crowds, so someone must like it!


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 18, 2010)

Can't say I've ever seen Loon get much attention on these boards.  Stratton is one of the more popular ski destinations in New England as well.  Rarely ever see people talk about Stratton either.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 18, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Can't say I've ever seen Loon get much attention on these boards. Stratton is one of the more popular ski destinations in New England as well. Rarely ever see people talk about Stratton either.


 
That's true, but Loon is on a pass that many board members hold and we don't see the same fervor or interest in Loon as we do with the other resorts.


----------



## Edd (Oct 18, 2010)

I've skied it maybe 10 times the past 3 seasons but only because it was on the New England or Threedom passes.  Last year it was only once.  It's got decent vertical and a respectable amount of terrain but I get bored there easily.  There are few narrow winding trails.  The heavy traffic scrapes trails off quickly.    I don't dislike the place or like it all that much either.  I just go for a change of pace.


----------



## cannonist (Oct 18, 2010)

I ski all over the whites and usually end up going to Loon five times a year, but you have to be careful. I usually pick fridays when I have them off. It can be tricky to avoid crowds...


----------



## WJenness (Oct 18, 2010)

I've hit loon a few times with my NE pass...

Mainly because my gf has family in Lincoln, so it's an easy place for us to spend a weekend at.

I had one GREAT spring day there a few years back where everything was open and there were no lines... Other than that, it's mostly been pretty crowded weekend days. Even the one weekday I spent there was the day after a storm, everything was groomed out, and there were still decent lines... (Did have a very nice run through Mike's Way that day though... a bit of a harrowing first tree experience, but still fun).

I'd like to get a midweek day or two this year to get the feel of the place during the slower times...

-w


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 18, 2010)

I suspect you won't find much cross over with the Loon versus Maine crowds. Loon may not get the love on Alpine Zone, but it is one of the most over crowded resorts in New England. It ain't forgotten any where but on AZ.


----------



## Geoff (Oct 18, 2010)

Loon gets ignored for the same reason Okemo and Stratton get ignored.   The people here are the wrong demographic for the ski area.  There aren't a heck of a lot of blue square cruisers who hang out on skiing-related internet message boards.


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 18, 2010)

Perhaps, it's because it doesn't have the gnar factor that other mountains have.


----------



## snoseek (Oct 18, 2010)

I will probably skip over their on a monday or two. During those weeks when it's pretty much groomers it would make sense to go there and save some driving. It's not a bad area with good consistent fall line skiing and good vertical. I like the Maine crowd much better.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 18, 2010)

Geoff said:


> Loon gets ignored for the same reason Okemo and Stratton get ignored.   The people here are the wrong demographic for the ski area.  There aren't a heck of a lot of blue square cruisers who hang out on skiing-related internet message boards.


Some might say there isn't much difference between Loon and Sunday River, thus the thread. 8) I don't think it has anything to do with that type of demographic difference, Loon and the River both attract lots of Boston folks that enjoy what those mountains offer. I just don't think this board has a lot of people that ski Loon that much but it does have a lot of condo owners and folks that get the pass specifically for the River but not Loon.


----------



## Geoff (Oct 18, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Some might say there isn't much difference between Loon and Sunday River, thus the thread. 8) I don't think it has anything to do with that type of demographic difference, Loon and the River both attract lots of Boston folks that enjoy what those mountains offer. I just don't think this board has a lot of people that ski Loon that much but it does have a lot of condo owners and folks that get the pass specifically for the River but not Loon.



Loon doesn't have anything comparable to White Hype.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 18, 2010)

Geoff said:


> Loon doesn't have anything comparable to White Hype.


Angel Street.

Actually, I think I prefer Loon to Sunday River just based on terrain only.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Oct 18, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Angel Street.



My favorite trail.  : )




Geoff said:


> Loon gets ignored for the same reason Okemo and Stratton get ignored.   The people here are the wrong demographic for the ski area.  There aren't a heck of a lot of blue square cruisers who hang out on skiing-related internet message boards.



"Blue square cruisers" don't hang out on internet message boards?  I don't understand that concept.  Internet message boards attract a demographic that would be more likely to call themselves "core?"

Back in the day, we'd split our ski days between Loon, Cannon and Bretton Woods.  We had a seasonal rental in Lincoln for many years and would buy the SkiNH Gold Pass.  That was back when we were buying tickets/finding daycare for four kids and two adults.  Now it's just two of us and we've had the New England Pass for the past three or four years.

As for crowds, I haven't yet figured out how to enjoy SR on a busy Saturday any more than I enjoy Loon on the same type of day.  There are a couple (several?) areas at SR that are total clusterf*cks on most Saturdays and some Sundays.  I haven't yet found the best areas that aren't crazy on those days.

I very much enjoy the West Basin at Loon and the new South Mountain is usually not as crowded as the trails that dump into Grand Junction.  I learned to ski at Loon, I have family in the valley, and it's convenient to both of my houses.  My son and his g/f coach there, as well as extended family, so there's always people to hang out with apres ski.  

Yup, there are lots of places that have tougher or more varied terrain, but Loon is home.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 18, 2010)

FWIW if memory serves me right there used to be a lot of interest in Loon on this board.


----------



## jerryg (Oct 18, 2010)

I like Loon, but it super-crowded, IMO. SR may get crowded, but with it being so spread out, you can easily find pods that aren't busy and you can get from one pod to another without have to wait in a long line. For example, if I want to go to White Cap, I may need to take a lift out of Barker Basin, but instead of taking the Barker Quad, I just take the Locke Express and don't wait in line. 

I'm biased, but I think that SR's terrain is much more diverse and while the expert terrain may not be super steep, Loon doesn't have the advanced terrain comparable to OZ and the advanced stuff off Jordan. Again, just an opinion.

Loon is great on a mid-week spring day. That's when I go there.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 18, 2010)

thetrailboss said:


> FWIW if memory serves me right there used to be a lot of interest in Loon on this board.


That was before Bobr moved his condo from Loon to SR. 

Plus there was a lot of interest on the expansion. That is old news now.


----------



## billski (Oct 18, 2010)

thetrailboss said:


> FWIW if memory serves me right there used to be a lot of interest in Loon on this board.



Aside from the friends on staff I ski with now and then, I found the Loon terrain in general too boring, too groomed out, midweek, and too busy on the weekend.  In general, I've been spending a lot more time in VT.  The best part of Loon is the Jamaican food on top.

I stayed away from Loon in the late 80's early 90's because they had to limit ticket sales overcrowding got so bad.  That led me to spend a lot of time at Cannon before I started moving westward to the Green Mt. State.

Unless the woods have improved, I honestly didn't get too much out of West Mountain.  This is NOT to diss what WakeboardMom is saying.  Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, and I respect anyone who gets out on any hill and has fun - that's the bottom line.


----------



## EOS (Oct 18, 2010)

Crowds definitely keep that mountain off my radar...  Although I do like to ski it every so often.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 18, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> That was before Bobr moved his condo from Loon to SR.
> 
> Plus there was a lot of interest on the expansion. That is old news now.


 
:lol:  Yeah, Bob R took his groupies to Sunday River!  I never thought of that!  

Seriously though I find it interesting that we have heard a lot about Sunday River and Sugarloaf via press releases, etc. and yet Loon is adding 400 new snow guns and we did not hear anything...or maybe I did not notice it...


----------



## Vortex (Oct 19, 2010)

A few have moved on. Charlies S does not post much any more.  Greg spent some time at Loon, looks like the Bush  gets more for his overnight stays.  I have Moved on Wakeboard mom as well.

Loon has its Boston feel. Easy ride for Day skiers and many Cape folks have the 2nd homes there. I was one of the many parents that liked Loon cause you could do some stuff at home  ie kids sports in the am and still ski in the pm or vise versa with the 1.5 hour ride to nashua of 1.15 to manchester.

 Kind of has the resort social feel at times, maybe a bit less hard core than other places.

 People tend to go to Cannon to change it up.  Parks are big there. We don't seem to have many folks real vocal about parks here.  

There was quite a bit of talk about Waterville and loon together when they were under the same management.

Loon is doing well with or without us.  

Johnskismore spends some time there.

Loon is great, but better mid week. Like any mountain the more you ski it the easier it is to work around the crowds. 

Wakboardmom meet us at Barker around 11.30 any Sat or Sunday and we will give you a tour..  Usually my only visit to Barker each day.

The River really does not get that busy on the hill. You have to avoid Barker unless its early and Jordan around ten.  Sunday River is easy to avoid the Crowds.   I rarely wait in line at all.

Coming from Loon and going to the River. Night and day difference in traffic.

I love Loon its just I am lazy, easier to walk out my door and ski.  I plan on more trips to loon this year.

Loon also opens later than Sunday River and closes earlier than Sugarloaf.  

Quite a bit of talk is about early opening and Late closings.

  Under booth Creek Loon would compete with Bretton woods for the first to open around the 2nd week end of november.  After a few years that Changed to just high country at Waterville.
quite a bit has changed.


----------



## The Sneak (Oct 19, 2010)

not a big fan of loon. the trails always seem firm and flat. not much offpiste or ungroomed -or that I've seen anyway.

I strongly prefer bretton woods, another less 'core' mtn, over loon. 
Rosebrook Canyon (I think that's what its called) keeps me entertained over anything at loon.

though it is fun to take the gondi and burn back to the bottom. you can rack up 20k vertical before lunch midweek that way.


----------



## Riverskier (Oct 19, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Some might say there isn't much difference between Loon and Sunday River, thus the thread. 8)



Are you kidding? Sunday River has almost twice the acreage, is less crowded, has a more extensive lift system, and MUCH better expert terrain. I could go on with the comparisons, but the fact is they aren't even in the same league.

As to the original question, for me the answer is simple- I live in Maine. Sunday River is 60 miles door to door, about an 1:15. Sugarloaf is about 2:15. Loon is about the same as Sugarloaf. I do 90% of my skiing at Sunday River, but if I am going to travel an extra hour it is going to be for better terrain, and not for what I see as inferior terrain.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Oct 19, 2010)

I try not to judge an area before I have skied it but the general consensus (since I have been active on these forums) seems to be that Loon gets crowded, and quickly.  For me, it is a matter of convenience as Loon is pretty far (3 hours) so, unless it is a blackout day, I stay within the 2 hour travel time.  (if I am going to travel to NH to ski, I may as well just hit Wildcat which seems more my speed anyway)

That being said, I am going to try to get there at some point this year to check it out.  Same with Stratton and Okemo. I like to check out as many different ski areas as possible to get my own feel for vibe and terrain.  Who knows, mid-week it might be pretty ok.


----------



## Razor (Oct 19, 2010)

We've hit Loon a number of times in the past couple of years since it became part of the New England pass.  Sometimes we'll stop on the way to SR.  At other times we'll stay at Parkers and combine Loon with Cannon.  I've grown to like Loon a lot, but we always ski it weekdays, thus avoiding the weekend mess.  High speed lifts make for much daily vertical.  The gondola is great on cold days.  The new side provides some nice long cruisers with few people. One underrated aspect of Loon is the tree skiing.  We've spent much time in all the on map tree areas.  My only complaint is that they seem to keep the trees closed unnecessarily during the week and we find ourselves ducking ropes often.  Generally when we do this, the conditions are primo and we're left wondering why they're closed.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 19, 2010)

OK, but why is Boyne not putting Loon out there as much as Sunday River and Sugarloaf? Or is this a case of me selectively reading things? 

:wink:


----------



## Vortex (Oct 19, 2010)

They don't have to TB. Its location keeps it in the mix. Under two hours from Boston Markets itself.  Everyone knows that they make quite of bit of snow.  Why spend the money?


----------



## bobbutts (Oct 19, 2010)

Geoff said:


> Loon gets ignored for the same reason Okemo and Stratton get ignored.   The people here are the wrong demographic for the ski area.  There aren't a heck of a lot of blue square cruisers who hang out on skiing-related internet message boards.


Interesting that all three of these places have some of the top parks in the region.  This demographic seems to be almost totally unrepresented on this board.


----------



## Riverskier (Oct 19, 2010)

thetrailboss said:


> OK, but why is Boyne not putting Loon out there as much as Sunday River and Sugarloaf? Or is this a case of me selectively reading things?
> 
> :wink:



Well, the general consensus seems to be that Loon is about the most crowded ski area in New England as it is, so perhaps they don't need to promote it as much.

Sunday River seems to be the crown jewel of Boyne's eastern holdings, and may (just a guess) be more in direct competition with places like Killington than Loon would be.

As for Sugarloaf, they have to do something to get people up there!


----------



## St. Bear (Oct 19, 2010)

The terrain is really good, they're just really hampered by the elevation, which limits snowfall.  I would love to ski Loon on a powder day.

But then again, anywhere is nice on a powder day.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Oct 19, 2010)

Bob R said:


> I have Moved on Wakeboard mom as well.



?!?!?






Bob R said:


> Wakboardmom meet us at Barker around 11.30 any Sat or Sunday and we will give you a tour..  Usually my only visit to Barker each day.



There was a day I was going to me a group of you at the North Peak lodge around 11:30; the group changed plans and so weren't there when I got there.  I'll keep Barker in mind.  Thank you.


----------



## millerm277 (Oct 19, 2010)

bobbutts said:


> Interesting that all three of these places have some of the top parks in the region.  This demographic seems to be almost totally unrepresented on this board.



The requirement of speaking something that resembles correct english and relatively active moderation, keeps them off this board I'm thinking. :flame:

/stereotype


----------



## rocojerry (Oct 19, 2010)

*Loon*

Loon is where I spent a lot of time my first 3-5 years with a seasons pass.  I know the mountain probably better than any in the east after spending so much time there.

I agree that they don't need to advertise it, its some of the best groomed/man-made snow close to the boston area--  The off mountain lincoln-woodstock condo sprawl supports it quite well, and I know many familys that have gone there for decades.

If you ski a few times a year, its a great place to go..  If you can ski weekdays, you'll be very happy on a snowy day. Its a great place to learn, bring a family, or enjoy cruisers.  I found it a pretty good place to learn how to tele, while there wasn't much instructional support -- the terrain allows you to progress.

My guess is Boyne owns more of the lodging around SR/Loaf, so therefore benefits more from advertising them for the getaways.  I think Loon's bread and butter is season passes, and there really isn't a whole lot of on-mountain lodging.


----------



## Vortex (Oct 19, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> ?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I ment you did not rent at Loon last year and were making some trips to the River..  Feekin Monkeybrook and his North peak Meet ups.8)  Nice place for Lunch

There is always a group of us at Barker in that time Frame.  We are easy to find and if you ask Steve or Scotty where we are.  If not sent a pm and we will get you in the myriad of text messages that we all ignore.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Oct 19, 2010)

LM is fine for all...with the best stuff kept secret just like a favorite fishin' hole...


----------



## Vortex (Oct 19, 2010)

Charlie is in the house.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 19, 2010)

Nice to have Charlie back!  :beer:


----------



## WakeboardMom (Oct 19, 2010)

Bob R said:


> I ment you did not rent at Loon last year and were making some trips to the River..  Feekin Monkeybrook and his North peak Meet ups.8)  Nice place for Lunch
> 
> There is always a group of us at Barker in that time Frame.  We are easy to find and if you ask Steve or Scotty where we are.  If not sent a pm and we will get you in the myriad of text messages that we all ignore.




Got it.  I don't remember ever hanging out in Barker.  We usually go to South Ridge or White Cap.  Will keep Barker in mind.  : )  Thanks.


----------



## CollegeKid (Oct 19, 2010)

There are some trails at Loon that offer the steep and deep!  They are not marked on the map.  There are definitely some of the steepest and toughest off piste trails I have skied!  Sorry WJenness, I did realize the unwritten rule!


----------



## WJenness (Oct 19, 2010)

CollegeKid,

With just 12 posts, I can see you're new to the game around here...

Posting these 'stashes' on message boards is generally frowned upon... I'd recommend editing your post to not give away the location, or you'll be getting some flames...

The rule is generally 'show, don't tell'.

-w


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 19, 2010)

^ I know this. Can't call it a trail. More of a secret stash. Steep and tight. Do not go in there with stiff skis. I learned the hard way and my knee tagged a tree. 

Warm spring days at Camp III are the best.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Oct 19, 2010)

snowmonster said:


> ^ I know this. Can't call it a trail. More of a secret stash. Steep and tight. Do not go in there with stiff skis. I learned the hard way and my knee tagged a tree.
> 
> Warm spring days at Camp III are the best.



Oh yeah, you can say that again!  I like how on one of the routes you come out ten feet above Cant Dog going the opposite direction... usually some shocked faces looking  at you!


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 19, 2010)

Bob R said:


> They don't have to TB. Its location keeps it in the mix. Under two hours from Boston Markets itself.  Everyone knows that they make quite of bit of snow.  Why spend the money?



yep, no need.  Loon does well enough on it's own.  Over marketing it, could actually steel business from the Maine resorts.  I think Boyne's major marketing strategy is steel as much Boston Marketshare as they can from heading to VT.  It would be interesting to see how that strategy might change if they ever decided to take a management position of a VT property.


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 19, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> It would be interesting to see how that strategy might change if they ever decided to take a management position of a VT property.



Is there something you want to tell us, dhs?


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 19, 2010)

snowmonster said:


> Is there something you want to tell us, dhs?


 
Boyne is going to take over Burke and make something of it :wink:


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 19, 2010)

ha, not at all.

just a thought that they've done such a great job of stealing Boston Market Share with their Maine Areas.  If they took over management of VT area, they could potentially take marketshare away from SR / SL


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 19, 2010)

Riverskier said:


> Are you kidding? Sunday River has almost twice the acreage, is less crowded, has a more extensive lift system, and MUCH better expert terrain. I could go on with the comparisons, but the fact is they aren't even in the same league.


Please go back and reread my post in its appropriate context, as a response to Geoff regarding the types of people that ski at these two different areas. They are both resorts with massive second home crowds that get the resorty Boston crowds. They have their differences but share much more in common than they have differences.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 19, 2010)

Charlie Schuessler said:


> LM is fine for all...with the best stuff kept secret just like a favorite fishin' hole...


Charlie, how the heck have ya been!? Good to hear from you.


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Oct 19, 2010)

The place just has zero appeal.  Very crowded, not much variety, plus it's easy to find better mountians within a reasonable drive.  Back to the topic, it doesn't get as much attention because A) it has seen it's major upgrades and expansion during the previous 3 or 4 years and B) it is already crowded enough, no need to increase skier traffic.  Oh and the other thing, it doesn't have a diehard following, it also doesn't have a colorful and interesting past. Places Sugarloaf, Killington, Jay, Stowe, Sugarbush, Cannon, Wildcat, have that no frills following that frequent this board.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 19, 2010)

UVSHTSTRM said:


> Back to the topic, it doesn't get as much attention because A) it has seen it's major upgrades and expansion during the previous 3 or 4 years


 
They opened the new area in 2007-2008 and this season they are adding 400 snow guns.  I think that this is major work....



> and B) it is already crowded enough, no need to increase skier traffic.


 
True.  



> Oh and the other thing, it doesn't have a diehard following, it also doesn't have a colorful and interesting past. Places Sugarloaf, Killington, Jay, Stowe, Sugarbush, Cannon, Wildcat, have that no frills following that frequent this board.


 
Well, Loon actually has a colorful past.  It was founded by Governor Sherman Adams and some other business people and used to play on their logging theme (the WMNF in this area was once a logging hub).  Loon also has been around a long time. I just find it interesting that Boyne is not really pushing it and folks don't seem to care anymore...or at least folks here don't care as much


----------



## Skimaine (Oct 19, 2010)

The answer is simple.  Someone needed to be the red-headed step child.  If they are already crowded, it may as well be them. 8)


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Oct 19, 2010)

thetrailboss said:


> They opened the new area in 2007-2008 and this season they are adding 400 snow guns.  I think that this is major work....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree with a lot of what you said.  I mean in order to have something like 400 snowguns become a topic on this board, there has to be someone on the board to actually care about the place or have a vested intrest in it.  And from my short time on this board I have seen very little in the way of posts by Loon riders and skiers.  When I was in college at PSC we had the choice of Cannon, WV and Loon, most we would often go straight to Cannon, but on occasion we would hit up loon and I felt like I was in the middle of rush hour (it may have changed)....I also didn't feel like I had arrived at something special...like I did as kid or even now showing up at Sugarloaf, or even to a lesser extent at Cannon when I was in college.


----------



## jmn7w (Oct 19, 2010)

I'll step in for Loon here. Grew up skiing there and (almost) always enjoy going back. 

Sure its crowded on the weekends, but the close proximity to Boston means you don't have to get as early of a start. Not a whole lot of natural snow but Boyne does fine with the guns and the terrain, esp on North Peak, isn't as vanilla as some suggest. Always good food at Camp III and the small Gondi is easy to hold a productive safety meeting in.

Plus the Gov. Adams history, as someone else mentioned, is kinda cool. Adams was Ike's chief of staff and created the position as we know it today, controlling access to the president to a degree not seen before. He was forced out of the position when it was revealed he took a vicuna coat for his wife from a political donor (coats were a big deal for Republicans in the 50's) and wound up developing Loon. He's buried in Lincoln.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Oct 20, 2010)

jmn7w said:


> I'll step in for Loon here. Grew up skiing there and (almost) always enjoy going back.
> 
> Sure its crowded on the weekends, but the close proximity to Boston means you don't have to get as early of a start. Not a whole lot of natural snow but Boyne does fine with the guns and the terrain, esp on North Peak, isn't as vanilla as some suggest. Always good food at Camp III and the small Gondi is easy to hold a productive safety meeting in.
> 
> Plus the Gov. Adams history, as someone else mentioned, is kinda cool. Adams was Ike's chief of staff and created the position as we know it today, controlling access to the president to a degree not seen before. He was forced out of the position when it was revealed he took a vicuna coat for his wife from a political donor (coats were a big deal for Republicans in the 50's) and wound up developing Loon. He's buried in Lincoln.



: )


----------



## Riverskier (Oct 20, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Please go back and reread my post in its appropriate context, as a response to Geoff regarding the types of people that ski at these two different areas. They are both resorts with massive second home crowds that get the resorty Boston crowds. They have their differences but share much more in common than they have differences.



Geoff's post, while not the point of the post, suggested that Okemo and Stratton are blue square cruiser mountains and that Loon would fall into that category as well. You didn't dispute that, but suggested that Sunday River would fall into that category as well. After that first line, then your post went on to respond to the actual point Geoff was making. 

I really don't care, I just don't think Sunday River and Loon are all that comparable in terms of what most people on here care about most- terrain. Sure, the similiarities you pointed out are in fact true. However, just looking at that sort of criteria, you could compare Saddleback and Mt. Abram, or Mad River and Magic (older lifts, limited of no lodging, etc.). However, you would never catch me comparing these places, as there is no comparison interms of what matters most to me- terrain.


----------



## puckoach (Oct 20, 2010)

*Loon*



Charlie Schuessler said:


> LM is fine for all...with the best stuff kept secret just like a favorite fishin' hole...



I agree with Charlie !

Although I do think they screwed it up with the location of the Park in front of the MC.   Forced a lot of high speed traffic onto their lower skilled runs.   The idea had merit, but in application, not so much.   IMHO, they would be wise to make an adjustment to limit access, such that one had to use the small lift adjacent to it, inorder to board in that park.


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 20, 2010)

jmn7w said:


> I'll step in for Loon here. Grew up skiing there and (almost) always enjoy going back.
> 
> Sure its crowded on the weekends, but the close proximity to Boston means you don't have to get as early of a start. Not a whole lot of natural snow but Boyne does fine with the guns and the terrain, esp on North Peak, isn't as vanilla as some suggest. Always good food at Camp III and the small Gondi is easy to hold a productive safety meeting in.



Put me down as a Loon fan as well.  I've always enjoyed it and found it to be one of the prettiest resorts in the Northeast.  Triple Trouble when its open is one of my all time favorite trails.  I've also enjoyed several safety meetings on the gondola.  Do they still limit ticket sales?

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## WJenness (Oct 20, 2010)

4aprice said:


> Put me down as a Loon fan as well.  I've always enjoyed it and found it to be one of the prettiest resorts in the Northeast.  Triple Trouble when its open is one of my all time favorite trails.  I've also enjoyed several safety meetings on the gondola.  Do they still limit ticket sales?
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



Triple Trouble is great fun when it's open and the snow is good...

I wish that happened more frequently.

My first ever tree skiing experience was Mike's Way, and that was quite a bit of fun as well... 

Cruiser is one of my favorite blue cruiser trails anywhere... On a hardpack day I can lap that a few times and have good fun with it.

Loon certainly has it's merits.

-w


----------



## billski (Oct 20, 2010)

4aprice said:


> Do they still limit ticket sales?



No.  FWIW, I just had lunch with a Loon staffer.


----------



## AMAC2233 (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm a big fan of South Peak. I love the lodge, and parking there is so much more convenient than having to hunt down a space between the Octagon and Governor's lodges. The terrain there is mildly entertaining at best, but the new trail they're cutting looks legit....and I will say my friends and I have had a lot of fun racing on Boom Run and Cruiser. Guy on Boom Run gets a 15-20 second head start and it's a close finish.


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 20, 2010)

Shhh...the parking at South Peak is a secret stash. 

Speaking of South Peak, I'm looking forward to the glades there. There was either not enough snow or it was frozen solid when I went. Because of work and budget, I probably will be making more day trips to Loon than the other Boyne resorts. When that happens, expect more Loon TRs.


----------



## WJenness (Oct 20, 2010)

snowmonster said:


> Shhh...the parking at South Peak is a secret stash.




+eleventy!

-w


----------



## RISkier (Oct 20, 2010)

To steal a Yogiism: "Nobody goes there anymore, there's too many people."


----------



## bigbob (Oct 20, 2010)

AMAC2233 said:


> I'm a big fan of South Peak. I love the lodge, and parking there is so much more convenient than having to hunt down a space between the Octagon and Governor's lodges. The terrain there is mildly entertaining at best, but the new trail they're cutting looks legit....and I will say my friends and I have had a lot of fun racing on Boom Run and Cruiser. Guy on Boom Run gets a 15-20 second head start and it's a close finish.



 SHH about the private lodge at South Peak... Note: did not see the shh on the next page!


----------



## Edd (Oct 20, 2010)

The Governor's lodge is pretty mellow midweek.  I was impressed with the South Peak lodge it's first year but I didn't make it there last year.  It has the look of a temporary structure.  Anyone know of plans to replace it with something more permanent?

Spring is certainly when Loon shines, especially with the crowds fading.  The deck and patio at the main lodge doesn't suck.  I've mentioned this before but the beer selection at the Octogon is the best I've seen at any ski resort east or west.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 20, 2010)

I actually owe Loon a shot since they opened South Peak. Especially if they cut some glades in there. They could do some amazing work with SP if they cut glades between and around all of the trails, that would be pretty sick and really give Cannon a run for its bark. How has South Peak helped with distribution of traffic and crowds? I bet SP is still pretty empty for the most part?


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 20, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> I actually owe Loon a shot since they opened South Peak. Especially if they cut some glades in there. They could do some amazing work with SP if they cut glades between and around all of the trails, that would be pretty sick and really give Cannon a run for its bark. How has South Peak helped with distribution of traffic and crowds? I bet SP is still pretty empty for the most part?


 
I haven't been to SP either but from what I have seen it is what, maybe 3 or 4 additional trails?  Regardless, once it is built out it will be a nice area to have in addition to the rest of Loon.  Those trails had been cut for quite some time and it was finally nice to see them being used.


----------



## Telemechanic (Oct 21, 2010)

Edd said:


> I was impressed with the South Peak lodge it's first year but I didn't make it there last year.  It has the look of a temporary structure.  Anyone know of plans to replace it with something more permanent?



The area around the South Peak Lodge (Pemi Base Camp) and the Lincoln Express is owned by Terra Mesa Resort Properties the developers behind the South Peak Resort.  The site plan used to show a cluster of Townhouses and a Condo-Hotel around the Lincoln Express now it seems to have less detail: 
http://www.southpeakresort.com/location/proposed-site-plan/
The original plan for the site was to develop the old South Mountain Parking area, near the bottom of Escape Route, and move the parking and lodge there but the owners have changed once since 2007 and nothing is certain until its built.  The development was at standstill for nearly two years, except for new private homes on previously sold lots, and they've only recently started extending "improvements" along old South Mountain Rd.  They're also building a connector lift that unloads next to the Lincoln Express.  Its location is circled in red on the site plan.  It'll be open this winter.

The addition of South Peak has spread out the Loon weekend crowds.  SP is usually very quiet early and late but on a busy weekend the lift has lines for a few hours midday.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Oct 21, 2010)

Telemechanic said:


> The addition of South Peak has spread out the Loon weekend crowds.  _SP is usually very quiet early and late _but on a busy weekend the lift has lines for a few hours midday.



Don't miss the last chair that takes you back-and-forth between the areas.  The shuttle sucks!

I like Ripsaw, but I can't understand how it can be designated as a double-black trail.  The headwall is tricky if it's icy, but other than that...??


----------



## billski (Oct 21, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> I like Ripsaw, but I can't understand how it can be designated as a double-black trail.



+1  
I've taken blue skiers down it with no issues.  Unless they let it get bumped up, I suppose.


----------



## St. Bear (Oct 21, 2010)

billski said:


> +1
> I've taken blue skiers down it with no issues.  Unless they let it get bumped up, I suppose.



That was my thinking after going down it, ideally it'll rarely be groomed, but they haven't had ideal conditions to just let it go au natural.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Oct 21, 2010)

billski said:


> +1
> I've taken blue skiers down it with no issues.  Unless they let it get bumped up, I suppose.







St. Bear said:


> That was my thinking after going down it, ideally it'll rarely be groomed, but they haven't had ideal conditions to just let it go au natural.



I've never seen it bumped up.  I had a ball lapping it on a rainy spring Friday when the place was empty.


----------



## billski (Oct 21, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> ~ Marie
> "I ain't here on business, I'm only here for fun..."



Your sig is the antithesis of Donald Trump's, "Nothing personal.  It's business."
:???:


----------



## WakeboardMom (Oct 21, 2010)

billski said:


> Your sig is the antithesis of Donald Trump's, "Nothing personal.  It's business."
> :???:



_Business_ is business.  I have plenty of that in my daily life.  This is my escape.  I _ain't_ here for business.  ; )

PS It's a line from Bruce Springsteen's "Rosalita."


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 8, 2010)

Great to see so much interest in Loon!  I talked with Johnskiismore this weekend and he said things are going well there.  Loon came up in our lunchtime discussion yesterday at Sunday River as well.


----------



## Gnarcissaro (Nov 8, 2010)

thetrailboss said:


> Great to see so much interest in Loon!  I talked with Johnskiismore this weekend and he said things are going well there.  Loon came up in our lunchtime discussion yesterday at Sunday River as well.



Nothing to see here (there?) Loon's lame, everyone keep hating and move along. :wink: :smile:


----------



## Edd (Nov 8, 2010)

Gnarcissaro said:


> Nothing to see here (there?) Loon's lame, everyone keep hating and move along. :wink: :smile:



I think you missed the boat on keeping the crowds away.  Try Burke.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 8, 2010)

Gnarcissaro said:


> Nothing to see here (there?) Loon's lame, everyone keep hating and move along. :wink: :smile:



"nobody goes there anymore. It's too crowded " Yogi Berra


----------



## Gnarcissaro (Nov 8, 2010)

Edd said:


> I think you missed the boat on keeping the crowds away.  Try Burke.



Ok bud, I understand the weekends there firsthand and so does everyone else. Good thing I work the weekends and ride midweek when nobody's there. 

Come the day I'm a weekend warrior? As much fun as I have at LOON, I'll def be heading somewhere else that can handle the volume of skier visits...because Saturday at LOON isn't where I wanna be.


----------



## Gnarcissaro (Nov 8, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> I like Ripsaw, but I can't understand how it can be designated as a double-black trail.  The headwall is tricky if it's icy, but other than that...??



I agree, but here's how. As I'm sure you know, trail ratings are all relative to the other trails at the resort. Ripsaw has the steepest (designated) pitch at the mountain, hence the double black rating. Is it "steep" for most expert skiers? Or compared to other double-blacks in the east? No.


----------



## billski (Nov 8, 2010)

Gnarcissaro said:


> Ok bud, I understand the weekends there firsthand and so does everyone else. Good thing I work the weekends and ride midweek when nobody's there.
> 
> Come the day I'm a weekend warrior? As much fun as I have at LOON, I'll def be heading somewhere else that can handle the volume of skier visits...because Saturday at LOON isn't where I wanna be.



Not only do you get better skiing with few lines midweek, but you can actually get a reasonable parking spot!


----------



## bigbob (Nov 8, 2010)

billski said:


> Not only do you get better skiing with few lines midweek, but you can actually get a reasonable parking spot!



Usually hit it midweek, but Sunday isn't as bad as Saturday.


----------



## Masskier (Nov 8, 2010)

Gnarcissaro said:


> Ok bud, I understand the weekends there firsthand and so does everyone else. Good thing I work the weekends and ride midweek when nobody's there.
> 
> Come the day I'm a weekend warrior? As much fun as I have at LOON, I'll def be heading somewhere else that can handle the volume of skier visits...because Saturday at LOON isn't where I wanna be.



Burke is one hour further north, and its like a different World.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 8, 2010)

Masskier said:


> Burke is one hour further north, and its like a different World.


Says the man that is trying to sell condos at Burke.... :dunce:

Gnarcissaro's point is valid. Loon is to be avoided on weekends but crowds are not bad at any mountain during the week.

Full disclosure: I would always ski Burke instead of Loon, for what it is worth...


----------



## Edd (Nov 8, 2010)

Gnarcissaro said:


> Ok bud, I understand the weekends there firsthand and so does everyone else.



Welome to the boards!


----------



## Masskier (Nov 9, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Says the man that is trying to sell condos at Burke.... :dunce:
> 
> Gnarcissaro's point is valid. Loon is to be avoided on weekends but crowds are not bad at any mountain during the week.
> 
> Full disclosure: I would always ski Burke instead of Loon, for what it is worth...



Hey,  I only have one Condo left.  Burke is finally shifting into high gear this winter.  Hope to start building again in the spring.   Think snow!!


----------



## bigbog (Nov 9, 2010)

Geoff said:


> Loon gets ignored for the same reason Okemo and Stratton get ignored.   The people here are the wrong demographic for the ski area.  There aren't a heck of a lot of blue square cruisers who hang out on skiing-related internet message boards.



Sorry to hear someone else has met the same wonderful people as I have @Loon Geoff...


----------



## snoseek (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm bumpin this thread bacause I skied my first day there in many years.


They are doing a terrific job getting some snow down, super aggressive snowmaking effort. Best surface conditions I've had yet this year. No crowds at all, lots of empty chairs. I would rather ski than cook on my day off. My dinner was cooking (thanks to family!) as I skied.

It's gonna be a shitshow I'm sure this weekend but I may just head on back over there sometime soon.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Nov 25, 2010)

The last time I skied SR was when I was living in Maine and and some friends invited me to go with them as it was a $1 day, seems it was late March. It was midweek but it was certainly very crowded in the lower pods/base areas.

After lunch and talking to a friend( big Al the Sausage King) who was running the coffee bar we made our way up to Jordan Bowl. What a diference from the lower base areas. The snow surface was much better, the views were awesome and we lapped that chair till last call. It made for it a fun day and definately worth a buck. 

BTW, Boyne doesn't own any of the resorts in the east, they are the contracted manager for the owners, CNL. 90% of all ski resort condos are not owned by the mountain but are owned by individuals. Some resorts do provide property management/reservations but in reality are run by the the homeowner associations of each condo complex.

Boyne didn't turn SR into a 500,000 skier visit resort with their marketing as someonr inferred, Les Otten did. It was already at that level when CNL/Boyne entered the picture.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 18, 2011)

Bump.


Loon was off the hook today!

Dumping, no wind, no crowds, empty gondi cabins at several points in the day. My super secret stash was even good to go! No mix at all and it was still dumping when left at 430.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 19, 2011)

I plan of going here next Monday.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 19, 2011)

Weekdays can be fun at Loon


----------



## snoseek (Jan 19, 2011)

Bob R said:


> I plan of going here next Monday.



I may be there, look for the bright red pants.


----------



## puckoach (Jan 19, 2011)

Loon is fun when it's not crowded.

Will be there Superbowl Sunday, and Monday after.

Probably watching game and Beanpot at Woodstock Inn & Brew Pub


----------



## Vortex (Jan 19, 2011)

I may ski there on the monday after the superbowl as well. Snowseek
I have a pm to johnskismore as well to try to hook up monday.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jan 19, 2011)

Bob R said:


> I may ski there on the monday after the superbowl as well. Snowseek
> I have a pm to johnskismore as well to try to hook up monday.



Sent you a pm back, and see Monday at Loon!


----------



## Vortex (Jan 19, 2011)

got the pm John and responed.  I have your cell as well.  Anyone else noon at the Gondola.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 19, 2011)

Bob R said:


> got the pm John and responed.  I have your cell as well.  Anyone else noon at the Gondola.




I'll probably be there. From the forecast I'll be spending lots of time on the gondi


----------

